# Tarter build up on canine teeth........



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Sarge, one of my danes has been eating raw since 11/10. He is the only one of my pack (with the exception of my diabetic yorkie,and he has very few teeth) that has tarter on his canines. I offer quite a variety to them and don't understand why he has this issue. Any suggestions on how to eliminate this problem?? 
Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Many raw fed dogs have some discoloration on their canine teeth. Dogs don't use their canines while eating. Canines are strictly for killing. They are protective of those teeth because, in the wild, if they loose them they no longer have an ability to kill their prey.

*ETA:* My Abby has discoloration on her canine teeth but I have never worried about it. They have never been bad enough to need cleaning.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey also has tartar on her canines. I just don't worry about it. 

If the gums get red and swollen then I would start to be concerned about it...


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you both. That is so good to know. The rest of his teeth look pretty good, I was really just worried about the canines. Glad to hear this, my others all have clean, white teeth!!! I look at all of their teeth often and was worried because he is the only one with some tarter on the canines.


----------

